# Went To The Shelf...



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 4, 2016)

Century Arms

Just picked up one of these. Seemed pretty solid and WAY better than any WASR 10 I have come across for around 100$ more. Gonna play around with it, may become an SBR.

Anyone have one? Any opinions?

V/R,
MichaelC


----------

